# 5 things women couldn't do in the 60s



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2014)

5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com

1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.

2. Serve on a jury: The main reason women were kept out of jury pools was that they were considered the center of the home, which was their primary responsibility as caregivers. They were also thought to be too fragile to hear the grisly details of crimes and too sympathetic by nature to be able to remain objective about those accused of offenses. In 1961, the Supreme Court unanimously upheld a Florida law that exempted women from serving on juries. It wasn't until 1973 that women could serve on juries in all 50 states

3. Go on the birth control pill: Issues like reproductive freedom and a woman's right to decide when and whether to have children were only just beginning to be openly discussed in the 1960s. In 1957, the FDA approved of the birth control pill but only for "severe menstrual distress." In 1960, the pill was approved for use as a contraceptive. Even so, the pill was illegal in some states and could be prescribed only to married women for purposes of family planning

4. Get an Ivy League education: 

Yale and Princeton didn't accept female students until 1969. Harvard didn't admit women until 1977 


5. Experience equality in the workplace: Kennedy's Commission on the Status of Women produced a report in 1963 that revealed, among other things, that women earned 59 cents for every dollar that men earned and were kept out of the more lucrative professional positions. When the 1964 Civil Rights Act was going through Congress, an amendment made it illegal to discriminate on the basis of gender as well as race. When the amendment was not taken seriously regarding women in the workplace, the National Organization of Women was founded to enforce full equality for women in truly equal partnership with men.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 8, 2014)

If the GOP has their way, they would like to see us devolve back to the 50's.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 8, 2014)

And just look around, things are so much better now aren't they?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> And just look around, things are so much better now aren't they?



Actually, looking around

They are


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 8, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > And just look around, things are so much better now aren't they?
> ...



Actually, you're right.  Nowadays, women have the ability to hold public office, become jet fighter pilots, and work in many positions previously only available to men.

Additionally, if a woman is in here 30's, and still single, nobody whispers what's wrong with her when she walks by.

I'd have to say that things have improved a great deal for women since the 60's but, just like equal rights for blacks, there is still a good deal to do.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Affirmative action helped women more than it helped blacks


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 8, 2014)

Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.

It's not a New Thing. Democrats didn't "Free the Oppressed Female American Slaves". Do yerselves a favor top watching MSNBC.

And  Credit Cards? Tell us, how many people male OR female could even QUALIFY for a credit card in the 60's? Banking Laws were different back then.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 8, 2014)

The progressives want to send us back to 1214...(Pre Magna Carta for the uneducated).


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2014)

The only one if those which shouldn't be revoked is the birth control one.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...




Of course, in the 60's, the US put a man on the moon. 

.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 8, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.
> 
> It's not a New Thing. Democrats didn't "Free the Oppressed Female American Slaves". Do yerselves a favor top watching MSNBC.
> 
> And  Credit Cards? Tell us, how many people male OR female could even QUALIFY for a credit card in the 60's? Banking Laws were different back then.





And look at the voting splits for the 1964 Civil Rights Act:

_By party

The original House version:

    Democratic Party: 15296   (6139%)
    Republican Party: 13834   (8020%)

Cloture in the Senate:

    Democratic Party: 4423   (6634%)
    Republican Party: 276   (8218%)

The Senate version:

    Democratic Party: 4621   (6931%)
    Republican Party: 276   (8218%)

The Senate version, voted on by the House:

    Democratic Party: 15391   (6337%)
    Republican Party: 13635   (8020%)_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act_of_1964#By_party


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 8, 2014)

yea, I missed my Mom growing up, she was busy working so I nearly raised myself.

yea, all things are better now that kids raise themselves.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 8, 2014)

Abortions up.
Divorces up.
Illegitimacy up.
Drug use up.
Incarcerations up.

You Liberals wanna' take the credit for those things too?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2014)

https://tavaana.org/en/content/1960s-70s-american-feminist-movement-breaking-down-barriers-women

The 38 percent of American women who worked in 1960 were largely limited to jobs as teacher, nurse, or secretary. Women were generally unwelcome in professional programs; as one medical school dean declared, "Hell yes, we have a quota...We do keep women out, when we can. We don't want them here &#8212; and they don't want them elsewhere, either, whether or not they'll admit it." As a result, in 1960, women accounted for six percent of American doctors, three percent of lawyers, and less than one percent of engineers. Working women were routinely paid lower salaries than men and denied opportunities to advance, as employers assumed they would soon become pregnant and quit their jobs, and that, unlike men, they did not have families to support


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Abortions up.
> Divorces up.
> Illegitimacy up.
> Drug use up.
> ...



Do want to take credit for denying blacks their civil rights?

How about taking credit for discriminating against gays?

Or taking credit for McCarthy?

How about taking credit for auto fatalities too?

Your conservative 1950's were not exactly idyllic back then.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Abortions up.
> ...



Other than the black issue I'd be fine with all of it.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 8, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.



This one needs to go back in place, but with a twist. You ever see a women shop! Ouch! 

In reality you can thank the credit bureaus for this change. Basically the credit bureaus treat everyone the same regardless of race, religion or gender! 



rightwinger said:


> 2. Serve on a jury: The main reason women were kept out of jury pools was that they were considered the center of the home, which was their primary responsibility as caregivers. They were also thought to be too fragile to hear the grisly details of crimes and too sympathetic by nature to be able to remain objective about those accused of offenses. In 1961, the Supreme Court unanimously upheld a Florida law that exempted women from serving on juries. It wasn't until 1973 that women could serve on juries in all 50 states


I want this one to be applied to MEN! I fucking hate jury duty. Women listen better anyways, so only women should get to be on juries!




> 3. Go on the birth control pill: Issues like reproductive freedom and a woman's right to decide when and whether to have children were only just beginning to be openly discussed in the 1960s. In 1957, the FDA approved of the birth control pill but only for "severe menstrual distress." In 1960, the pill was approved for use as a contraceptive. Even so, the pill was illegal in some states and could be prescribed only to married women for purposes of family planning


Wasn't this a new drug back then? Is that standard for new drugs.




rightwinger said:


> 4. Get an Ivy League education: .
> 
> Yale and Princeton didn't accept female students until 1969. Harvard didn't admit women until 1977


Now Ivy League education screws the graduate with a half mil in debt, so women might be lucky to be exclude.



rightwinger said:


> 5. Experience equality in the workplace: Kennedy's Commission on the Status of Women produced a report in 1963 that revealed, among other things, that women earned 59 cents for every dollar that men earned and were kept out of the more lucrative professional positions. When the 1964 Civil Rights Act was going through Congress, an amendment made it illegal to discriminate on the basis of gender as well as race. When the amendment was not taken seriously regarding women in the workplace, the National Organization of Women was founded to enforce full equality for women in truly equal partnership with men



I won't make a joke about this one. Amazing step forward and great news, since I have 3 daughters (and one son) I am glad they will have every opportunity to achieve success.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 8, 2014)

Women paid significantly less in Obama White House than their male counterparts | Mail Online


----------



## norwegen (Aug 8, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.
> ...


If the Democrats have their way, they would like to see us devolve back to the '50's.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 8, 2014)

Omg the horror!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2014)

_The feminist movement of the 1960s and '70s originally focused on dismantling workplace inequality, such as denial of access to better jobs and salary inequity, via anti-discrimination laws. In 1964, Representative Howard Smith of Virginia proposed to add a prohibition on gender discrimination into the Civil Rights Act that was under consideration. He was greeted by laughter from the other Congressmen_


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

When do we get to pretend we are living in the 1860s?

.


----------



## norwegen (Aug 8, 2014)

I know plenty of women even now who can't get an Ivy League education.

 Maybe I should hang with a different crowd.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 8, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Now Ivy League education screws the graduate with a half mil in debt, so women might be lucky to be exclude.



This is very clearly putting a damper on marriage and family formation. More women than men graduate with utterly fucking useless degrees in sociology or art history and many women are very reluctant to get married and take on the responsibility for paying down the student loan debt of their wife.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 8, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Abortions up.
> Divorces up.
> Illegitimacy up.
> Drug use up.
> ...



You want to blame women for all that??    LMAO!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2014)

Anathema said:


> The only one if those which shouldn't be revoked is the birth control one.



Surely you are not saying that women should not be able to get birth control. 



===

A family member tells of going into the hospital to get a hysterectomy in the early 70s and having the admissions clerk tell her she needed her husband's signature. When she told them she wasn't married, they told her that her father's or older brother's signature would do. 

She refused and demanded her doctor be called. The doctor told the admissions clerk SHE would take responsibility for the surgery on the okay of the patient's signature alone. Yep, a woman surgeon who, if I remember correctly, was from Germany or trained in Germany.

After the surgery, she said there was a nurse who harassed her, told her she had gone against god's will. 

That was the early 70s. Reading this board indicates that not all who post here live in the 21st century.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah.  These sentimental types forget that society was shit in the past.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 8, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> And just look around, things are so much better now aren't they?



Idiot-gram ^^^; attempt to be glib failed.


----------



## Bill Angel (Aug 8, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> ...


 A woman might have had a problem getting a credit card issued by a bank, but she was certainly able to get a credit card issued by a department store. I remember my mom having one of those, even though she did not have a job other than staying home and taking care of my dad and me. 
There is a museum that has an exhibit of credit cards that were issued by department stores. Many of the cards that they display were issued to women. See http://departmentstoremuseum.blogspot.com/2010/11/charge-cards.html


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 8, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.
> 
> It's not a New Thing. Democrats didn't "Free the Oppressed Female American Slaves". Do yerselves a favor top watching MSNBC.
> 
> And  Credit Cards? Tell us, how many people male OR female could even QUALIFY for a credit card in the 60's? Banking Laws were different back then.



"Wimmen"?  

Why was there an effort to pass the Equal Rights Amendment, and why was the GOP and conservative set lockstep against it?


----------



## asterism (Aug 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > The only one if those which shouldn't be revoked is the birth control one.
> ...



You completely made this up.  My aunt had a hysterectomy in 1974.  The only signature required was hers.

That said, it's LEFT is the one trying to sell the 1950s as some golden age.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2014)

And Repubs are wanting to take away women's rights, starting with birth control.


----------



## asterism (Aug 8, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.
> ...



You are incorrect:



> In the early 1940s, the Republican Party and then the Democratic Party added support of the Equal Rights Amendment to their platforms. Alice Paul rewrote the ERA in 1943 to what is now called the "Alice Paul Amendment," reflecting the 15th and the 19th Amendments: "Equality of rights under the law shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any state on account of sex." But the labor movement was still committed to protective workplace laws, and social conservatives considered equal rights for women a threat to the existing power structure.



ERA: History


The "social conservatives" were Democrats of course.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 8, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...




Funny thing, the fact that banks could do something does not mean they always did it. On top of that, stores never had a problem issuing cards to women. I guess that makes this an outright lie.
Another outright lie. By the end of the 1960s every single state allowed women on juries. In fact, California allowed women on juries since the 1940s. H-Net Reviews
So they couldn't go on birth control, except they actually could.
Funny, Harvard graduated 12 women from medical school in 1949. Is it possible that this is another lie? Yes.
I won't bother to debunk this claim, I think I made my point.
This entire thread is based on lies, just like everything else about the war on women.


----------



## asterism (Aug 8, 2014)

Noomi said:


> And Repubs are wanting to take away women's rights, starting with birth control.



Show me where, specifically.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2014)

asterism said:


> Show me where, specifically.



I'm not a Republican (I'm a Conservative) but I definitely want to do it.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 8, 2014)

Anathema said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Show me where, specifically.
> ...



The birth control pill is, in my estimation, the most world-changing invention in the last 50 years. 

American society cannot sustain itself any longer because of the behavioral changes which are made possible by the pill. 

The mission of a society should be to grow, not to whither and die.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 8, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



That sounds darn close to plagiarism:

Godwin's Law Review: The Dangers of Contraception


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 9, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



You're a moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



It was world changing. Before the pill, most women had 4-6 children. It allowed women more control of their life


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> ...



Actually, you didn't. You point out some unsubstantiated outliers that do nothing to disprove the fact that prior to the women's movement, women were restricted to certain roles in our society


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

asterism said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Nope. Its true.

Its certainly true that doctors used to hand out hysterectomies like they were M&Ms but the answer to this lies in the reasons the two women had the surgery. My bet is that your aunt's doctor ordered her surgery for "medical" reasons. The woman I know had it as a permanent form of birth control. She never wanted to get pregnant or have children.

As much as men want to control women's reproduction now, it was a lot worse then.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...




Yet more children now more than any other time in history are born out if wedlock. 3/4 of black babies are born out if wedlock!

Not to say I am against the pill! I think it's a great invention and it saved me a few times. I don't get why people are against the pill or say think like we are running out of people! In 1900 the world population was 1.7 bil, now it is 7.1 bil and projected to exceed 8 bil before 2025!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> ...



Thanks to the vision of a liberal like JFK. Today we can detect planets around other stars


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...



They also could not get a loan at a bank, an account at the local electric/water company..or become a deacon or preacher...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But JFK died, how could he find planets around stars?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



That's what some RWs are against - women controlling their own reproduction. If they had their way, women would be treated like brood sows.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 9, 2014)

> 5 things women couldn't do in the 60s



What's sad and telling is that there are many on the right who seek to return women to the '60s  the 1860s.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 9, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Nonsense. 

The American society is not going to 'whither and die,' such a notion is paranoid and delusional.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...



What stunned you the most about this doc so far? Film of JFK answering if he's done enough for women andi n his answer saying "...women's primary role is in the home." or to that effect.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 9, 2014)

asterism said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > And Repubs are wanting to take away women's rights, starting with birth control.
> ...



Here: 



> The Supreme Court decided Tuesday not to review a ruling by Oklahomas highest court that requiring women to undergo a narrated ultrasound exam before obtaining an abortion is unconstitutional.
> 
> The decision marks the second time this month that the nations highest court has declined to take up a challenge to the Oklahoma Supreme Courts rulings on abortion. On Nov. 4, the court opted not to review a decision by the states high court that a major portion of Oklahomas *restrictive abortion law is unconstitutional because it effectively bans all drug-induced abortions.
> 
> Supreme Court lets stand an Oklahoma ruling that a state abortion law is unconstitutional - The Washington Post


This un-Constitutional measure was introduced by Oklahoma State Senator Brian Crain, one of many republicans hostile to the privacy rights of women. And there are many other republican lawmakers seeking to likewise take away the rights of women.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > 5 things women couldn't do in the 60s
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad and telling is that there are many on the right who seek to return women to the '60s  the 1860s.



And some are women....


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

I had to witness first hand the censorship and tyrant environments of men towards women during the 1960's. I knew of little old ladies that were never even allowed to drive a car, much less keep on operating after the man died...and kids were nothing more than free laborers and whipping posts...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



How else you gonna make them soft and tender?? The pigs I mean...


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 9, 2014)

Why the debate about what the world was like 50 years ago?

Y'all are bunch of old farts.

.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...



you left out kill babies


wasn't that a conservative congress that put through the civil rights act?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Why the debate about what the world was like 50 years ago?
> 
> Y'all are bunch of old farts.
> 
> .



I have new farts yet to be released...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> ...



Abortion has been a hot topic since the ancient Greeks, nothing new...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



yea, if you go back to the 1800's when large families were necessary to run the household and farms. at the start of the last century the average number of kids was a little over two.  that number only bumped up again after WWII with the onset of the boomers and maxed out at like three and a half.   the rise was due more to economic prosperity than lack of birth control.   the numbers we see today existed 60 years before birth control ever existed.  the drop today is in large part to economic decline as well.   people can't afford to have kids.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...



we have come along way 

that is why it is a real puzzle why 

the left would support the likes of Hamas


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 9, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



then again the greeks didn't legalize murder and redefine when life starts so people could feel good about killing a baby


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



yes they did, and the other hot topic was killing the child after birth by smashing their heads against stone walls or a toss of a cliff...By not making laws against infanticide or abortion  they allowed it to happen...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 9, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Why the debate about what the world was like 50 years ago?
> 
> Y'all are bunch of old farts.
> 
> .



Without knowing where you've been, you can't figure out where you are.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> If the GOP has their way, they would like to see us devolve back to the 50's.



They sure as hell wouldn't like the tax rates of the '50s.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Why the debate about what the world was like 50 years ago?
> ...



The ignorance we see here is a real indication that we can never let up the fight to keep our rights.

If we turn our backs, the right would cheerfully take every right we have.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Abortion has been around as long as human reproduction. There has never been a time when people were not trying to figure out a way not to get pregnant or give birth.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 9, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...




So you like things the way they are, and would fight against any progressive change.


Did we just enter the Twilight Zone?

.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 1. Get a credit card:



An interesting twist was that a woman could use most any man's credit card just by saying "it's my husband's".

Even around 1998, I was out with a woman friend, needed to buy some stuff, she said "just give me your card, I'll get it.". "No way! They won't let you do that!" says I. "Way", says she, "Watch me". And as I stood out of sight, she did, paying for the purchase with my card (which the clerk had to run through the carbon-paper swiping machine) and never being questioned about it.

I'm hoping that wouldn't be allowed now, but I'm not sure.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...




Women were going to Yale 144 years ago.
Women at Yale | Women at Yale
Its been 40 years since the coeducation of Yale College and 140 years since women first took their places as students in the graduate and professional schools, beginning with the School of Art in 1869.
Celebrating Yale Women: 40 Years in Yale College, 140 Years at Yale, which will be held March 26-28, 2010.

theseneca
Ten years later Harvard accepted women in 1879.
1879
The Society for the Collegiate Instruction of Women is founded, with the aim of providing women with an education equal to that at Harvard. The first president is Elizabeth Cary Agassiz. To ensure that classes are of the highest caliber, all lectures are given by Harvard faculty. The school is quickly nicknamed "The Harvard Annex." 


The first women juror;
The First Woman Juror in America
The First Woman Juror in America: Laramies Eliza Stewart
 By Phil Roberts
Laramie women made history in March of 1870 when five of them became the first women in the world to serve on a jury. The first name drawn for jury duty that spring, less than six months after Wyomings first territorial legislature granted women equal political rights, was Eliza Stewart, a Laramie schoolteacher


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The claim was that women were completely unable to do any of those things during the entire fucking decade. All I need is a single exception to prove any of those wrong, and the claim that women were unable to serve on a jury during that decade is completely wrong. Every single state allowed women to serve on juries by 1969. That is not an outlier, despite your ignorance on what the word means.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

mamooth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Get a credit card:
> ...



I use my wifes debit and credit cards with no problemo...but then again. I pay for the play....


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 9, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



got it,  so like I said, they didn't legalize murder and redefine when life starts  so people could feel good about killing babies.   

in addition, unlike todays democrats, they weren't legislation happy douchebags who perpetuated government  overreach and felt the need to control every aspect of peoples lives.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

> The claim was that women were completely unable to do any of those things during the entire fucking decade.



Here we go again. 

That's not what it said.

Read it again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Why do the nutters try to turn every single thread into their rant against basic human rights?

If you want to do this whine again, go start a new thread.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 9, 2014)

Not every young (unmarried) person had credit cards in the 60's. It's a myth that young independent women were not trusted by banks but some lefties need to hang on to myths. Women were highly sought after as jurors in certain cases just as young men were picked in some cases and ethnic origin was an issue. It's another myth. Actually the notorious "pill" was a boon to liberal men who didn't have to worry about child support. Another issue in the 60's was that women who joined the Military didn't get to lose arms and legs in combat. Democrats corrected that problem.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 2. Serve on a jury: The main reason women were kept out of jury pools was that they were considered the center of the home, which was their primary responsibility as caregivers. They were also thought to be too fragile to hear the grisly details of crimes and too sympathetic by nature to be able to remain objective about those accused of offenses. In 1961, the Supreme Court unanimously upheld a Florida law that exempted women from serving on juries. It wasn't until 1973 that women could serve on juries in all 50 states.



Wait...that's a BAD thing?  Hell, I *wish* I did not have the "right" to get called for jury duty!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 10, 2014)

Bill Angel said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



My grandmother had a couple of those...she also had a Shell gas card since 1968! (Her husband died around 1960.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 10, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I had to witness first hand the censorship and tyrant environments of men towards women during the 1960's. I knew of little old ladies that were never even allowed to drive a car, much less keep on operating after the man died...and kids were nothing more than free laborers and whipping posts...



And my grandmother had a car pretty much from a year after she got married until this very day. (Except during WW2, for obvious reasons.)  In fact...she often had a nicer car than the utilitarian sedan my grandfather drove. (Offhand, she loved her Karmann Ghia.)

She needed it, too...my grandfather often had things to do, so he was GLAD she could make the 45-minute drive to the skeet range herself.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 11, 2014)

Historically, women couldn't own property and marriage was the only way they could have a home and belongings. Well, in Christian countries anyway. Judaism's long treated men and women equally which is why many of the feminsists in the 60s were Jewish - it isn't coincidental.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> And just look around, things are so much better now aren't they?



Yes they are.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.
> ...



What you need to show is the states of those votes...and you know it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Abortions up.
> Divorces up.
> Illegitimacy up.
> Drug use up.
> ...



So...just like some say that blacks were better under slavery because they were taken care of.....you believe women were better under their own "benign" slavery.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Abortions up.
> ...



Sadly...we are really getting to see what the RW REALLY wants....roll back civil rights of all stripes.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm not sure that's the case. Anyone familar with what went on in the supposed 'good ol days' of the 1950s has to admit it was good if you were a well-off white man, but kinda crummy for everyone else. Far more than half of Republicans are not white men. So as a group I can't imagine they wanna return to that. Some might, but not the whole body.

I think instead what they do want for the most part is a return to order and repsect for authority, whether parents, civil government, federal government whatever. Lack of respect for our elders, superiors, and government is where our woes today originate. Has nothing to do with immigrants (who for the part come from cultures big on respecting their elders and authorities,) money, or even religion. 

The marginalization of the valueation of authority is what we have now and what we miss. Do you own thing, rebel, don't obey your parents (if you don't obey your parents there's precious little reason to obey anyone else,) are all things that came out of the 50s group think. But instead of balance, we have the polar opposite extreme of the 1950s. And the problems we're facing today are the result of living our lives out of balance.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 11, 2014)

Lately all you see from the left is inane cliches and emotional claims about a fantasy world they imagined  existed in the past. Democrats were the party of segregation. A former KKK member that FDR appointed to the supreme court wrote the modern version of the separation of church and state that all but took away religious freedom. Abortion is the best thing that ever happened to liberal men even though the emotional, mental and physical impact of abortion on women was ignored. What sane human could witness the murder of a full term infant by stabbing it in the back of the head with a frankenstein device and sucking it's brain out while it's feet kicked in agony? That's the liberal world we live in.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Abortions up.
> ...


actually it was the republicans who initially gave blacks rights and set them free.  it was democrats who opposed it. republicans used a lame duck congress to push the 15th amendment.  Republicans like john bingham and lyman trumbal were the drivers behing the 15th amendment and the civil rights act of 1866.  Democrats actually voted against them.  It was woodrow wilson who ordered the segregation of federal offices, not republicans.  California democrats had in their state constitution a clause giving municipalities the right to determine where races could live. For a period of time only whites could vote in democratic primaries.  

If you really take a look throughout history it is democrats who have passed laws restricting the rights of blacks, not republicans.  Democrats are the ones who have taken actual restrictive actions against them.  requiring a voter id is not a restrictive action, an infringement on rights or limitation.  if it is, then laws requiring a gun license or background check for firearms should be abolished.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Lately all you see from the left is inane cliches and emotional claims about a fantasy world they imagined  existed in the past. Democrats were the party of segregation. A former KKK member that FDR appointed to the supreme court wrote the modern version of the separation of church and state that all but took away religious freedom. Abortion is the best thing that ever happened to liberal men even though the emotional, mental and physical impact of abortion on women was ignored. What sane human could witness the murder of a full term infant by stabbing it in the back of the head with a frankenstein device and sucking it's brain out while it's feet kicked in agony? That's the liberal world we live in.



or burning it out with caustic chemicals.  you want to talk about a war on women.  let the woman carry the burden.  Contraception used to be a condom.  Guys don't want to deal with a condom, it kills some of the sensation and its a pain in the ass as well as a mood breaker.  lets develop somethin women have ot take. and we'll tell them we are giving them freedom to take control over their lives.  they'll love that one.  we'll just gloss over the fact that most of these forms of contraception have long term health risks.  But now what do we do if one of these methods don't work,  or they forget to take their pill?  We kill the problem.  but how doe we convince a women to kill their own baby? We tell them we are giving them control over their bodies, no man has the right to tell them what to do with their bodies.  They will eat that shit up.  never mind the psychologic trauma involved.  the guilt, the regrets, the haunting memories.  

wow, i give them credit for selling in this  travesty.  We can now be as promiscuous as we like,  the empowered, liberated woman is now holding the bag.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



I think it is great to remind people what a fine party the GOP used to be....50 years ago


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



i think its fine to bury your head in the sand and pretend you aren't handicaping blacks and keeping them in the ghettos and lying to women whiel you dump the full burden on their shoulders.  with friends like you looking out for them they have all the enemies they  can handle.  

of course you can just keep running off at the mouth with your liberal spin against republicans you calm your guilty concious.  

Democrats                                                                 Republicans

Enslave Blacks                                                           Free blacks
KKK and Night riders                                                  15th amendment and civil rights 
Fight modern civil rights acts                                       Pass modern civil rights acts



But then again republicans have suggested a universal voter ID required by everyone.  so i can see how they are the party that oppresses blacks.


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 11, 2014)

In many ways the proliferation of birth control and easy access to abortion have been a "god-send" to men and a disaster for women.  Single men no longer have to have any concern about whether a woman they are boffing gets pregnant.  If she does, it is SHE who failed to take appropriate precautions, and she who will have to consider getting an abortion.  And even if she does conceive, have a child, and win a paternity suit, the mother will still have the major burden of child-rearing for the ensuing 20 years or so.  If she's lucky.

"Republicans" are not opposed to equal rights for women, or anyone else.  That is what we SUPPORT and DESIRE.  What we oppose is making public policy based on imaginary discrimination (like the "73 percent" myth), fanciful views of equal capabilities between men and women (e.g., firefighters, combat soldiers), and the policy of window dressing that impels corporations and institutions to install marginally-qualified women into positions of power and authority simply because it is fashionable or "encouraged" by government regulations.

Most of the serious, actual, discrimination against women has been addressed and is only still present in the  margins, but wimmins' advocates, lacking anything substantive to do now, continue to beat the drums as though it were still 1956.  Opposing them is not anti-women, it is anti-stupidity.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Why do you guys think anyone is buying your "plantation" bullshit

50 years ago, some of your party actually gave a shit about human rights. Since then, Democrats have proposed affirmative action, social programs, jobs programs, healthcare for the poor, head start, minority small business set asides

ALL opposed by Republicans

What have the Republicans done for any minority in the last 50 years?


----------



## paperview (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 5 things women couldn't do in the 1960s - CNN.com
> 
> 1. Get a credit card: In the 1960s, a bank could refuse to issue a credit card to an unmarried woman; even if she was married, her husband was required to cosign. As recently as the 1970s, credit cards in many cases were issued with only a husband's signature. It was not until the Equal Credit Opportunity Act of 1974 that it became illegal to refuse a credit card to a woman based on her gender.
> 
> ...


Great OP.

Thank you.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yes, republicans propose things for all people equally.  they don't relable something that exists already and sell it to a particular group to buy votes.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I know, I know.....ones size fits all

As long as you are white, christian and wealthy


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



it does fit all, until democrats go and pass segregation laws.  but its good to see democrats trying to appear to be undoing some of the damage they have done over the years.   so tell me, exactly when will blacks be getting out of the ghettos, off welfare, off drugs, stop killing each other, graduate highschool never mind higher education.   you guys are doing a bang up job with all your policies and reforms there sport.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Millions of blacks are not on welfare, don't do drugs, graduated high school and WON'T VOTE REPUBLICAN

Republicans get less than 10% of the black vote. attitudes like you just posted are a reason why


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


sure, blacks made gains from the 60's on when the civil rights act passed.  let me remind you which party was instrumental in passing that BTW.   but over the last few decades black poverty rates have started to rise again.  the average black salary in the 1990's was 63% of a whites.  today it is 55%.  again. your smoke an mirrors hasn't helped them at all.  all of you bill clinton and barak obama years of the party of the people has actually seen a decline in in how the people are doing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Simple question

Why should blacks vote for a Republican?


----------



## paperview (Aug 11, 2014)

*"The greatest leaders in fighting for an integrated America in the 20th  century were in the Democratic Party.

 The fact is it was the liberal  wing of the Democratic Party that ended segregation. 

The fact is that it  was Franklin Delano Roosevelt who gave hope to a nation that was in  despair and could have slid into dictatorship.

 And the fact is every  Republican has much to learn from studying what the Democrats did  right." *

- Newt Gingrich, History Professor, former GOP superstar.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



democrats have sold them out.  they have succesfully led the majority of a race to the old compnay store concept, with government as the company.  then again, maybey they enjoy the projects and the high quality food they can get on food stamps


----------



## Sallow (Aug 11, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Abortions up.
> Divorces up.
> Illegitimacy up.
> Drug use up.
> ...



Not really sure what you are getting at here.

Most of those things you mention here were happening, except with bad results. The number one killer of women during the 50s and 60s were back alley abortions.

Divorces are up because women can get out of abusive relationships.

Drug use may "seem" to be up, but that's because cops are much less corrupt. They aren't dealing or on the take. Back in the 50s and 60s, cops were little better than thugs.

Which is why incarcerations are up too. They are actually arresting people now as opposed to taking bribes.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



How have they sold them out?

Do republicans think that removing all aid will cause minorities to vote Republican?  Why should any minority vote Republican?  If Democrats have done such a poor job, how will you make their lives better?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



You guys keep braying on and on about this crapola.

What alternative do Republicans offer any one with a job?

Nothing. Nadda..none.

Most people on SNAP, HAVE JOBS. Why do they go on SNAP? To make ends meet.

I actually read a conservative economist against raising minimum wage because, he wrote, the government should supplement low incomes for business so they can hire more workers, cheaply.

That's a guy that was honest about it.

Most of you guys think that people should live in poverty with no help or way out.

And that's complete bullshit.

You break Unions and cut programs intended to help those in need.

THEN? You ask why there is poverty and violence.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

sallow said:


> mad scientist said:
> 
> 
> > abortions up.
> ...



:d


----------



## Sallow (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's not only "minorities" on public assistance. There are a great many people with European lineage on that too.

Most of the Southern States are extremely poor.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



so what you are really saying is liberal policies have lead to a general decline in the quality of life overall.  people can no longer make a living wage.  we didn't have these issues prior to the span of liberalism and progressive policies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.
> ...


Do you believe that every one of those Democrats was Liberal and every one of those Republicans was Conservative?  

Stop hiding behind party identity whenever history shows Conservatives to be the resistance to expansion of civil rights.  It's the ideology, stupid!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I didn't post that at all.

And if you check your history, liberal policies are the SOLE driver of social mobility in this country.

Conservative policies lead to billionaires and boom/bust economies.

There was almost no "middle" class before FDR.

And LBJ's civil rights act was the catalyst for uplifting of non white Americans in this country. And women.

Which is why both the groups continue to leave the Republican party in droves.


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 11, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wimmen were holding public office BEFORE the Great Society. Wimmen, while not deployed to the War we're Transport Pilots (WASP's) and they Ferried Bombers and Fighters around.
> ...



Well tel us don't hold back,and while your at it why did dems block for years the same legislation??


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Nope.

It was liberals who fought for equal rights. At that time, they were Republicans.

The conservatives fought against equality then and they continue to fight it now.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And Democrats don't win the majority of the White Vote, they lost white women, they lost white youth and they lost white men, and it's attitudes like you just posted that are the reason why. White don't want to associate with a party full of race-mongers and so they join the Republicans due to their race-neutrality.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I have to agree 

You don't have to worry about race mongers in a party that is 90% white


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You think that that's a slam against Republicans? You haven't said anything insulting about Republicans. What you've done is implicitly insulted non-whites for not finding race-neutral policies attractive, for choosing Democrats because they actively insert race into policy and non-whites benefits from blatant racism as advanced by Democrats.

Whites who flock to a party which disavows the use of race in public policy is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I am fully aware that Republicans are comprised of angry, white, Christian males trying to protect their last bastions of power


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You think that there's something untoward about being angry with the racism at the heart of Democratic policies? Being angry when you see racism should be something to celebrate and valorize.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Now you have entered the land of Silly


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



and there you have the typical mindset of the left.  do it for the votes.  it's not really about improving their situation, its about how do we keep their votes.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



lmao.  keep on drinking the koolaid.  fact is, left to the democrats, blacks would still be slaves.  blacks would have never seen the passage of the civil rights act in the 60[s.  blacks wouldn't be addicted to welfare and living in poverty.  

Obama got elected and OWS was sent packing.  old party of the people had no use for them.   it was on to the special interests and 1%.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



yea, conservatives decided, we're tired of being democrats, we'll switch to being republicans, and same with the liberals.  democrats had a set of balls before the 1960's, then the bleeding heart, lunatic fringe infested the party and tried to drive the country into a bunch of dependent, socialist conformists.  weaklings. mindless drones.  face it, republicans are the party that has taken the actions that have given blacks their rights and freedoms.   you keep on trying to play catch up to a century and a half of our progressive actions.  but take the shackles of welfare and dependence on government off the people.  Even  roosevelt had the good sense not to make the handouts free.  he provided jobs for pay.  you wanted the pay you went to where the work was.  of course democrats of today can't do that.  they are beholden to the special interest construction companies they hand out no bid contracts to.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

_5 things women couldn't do in the 60s_

There was a sixth thing. They couldn't be astronauts and go to the moon.

Which was probably a good thing....they would have run out of oxygen before she finished shopping.

.


----------

